# Bad header=HTTP/1.0 401 Unauthorized:



## brenner26 (14. Juli 2002)

hi leute ...
ich habe da ein loginscript...

if($PHP_AUTH_USER!="test" OR $PHP_AUTH_PW!="test") {
Header('HTTP/1.1 401 Unauthorized');
Header('WWW-Authenticate: Basic realm="Top Secret"');
exit;
}
?> 
und zwar das problem ist auf dem kontentserver funtioniert es aber auf dem localen wamp system kommz dises meldung ... ich fahre win98se

malformed header from script. Bad header=HTTP/1.0 401 Unauthorized: php.exe 

hmm wäre nett wenn jemand eine lösung parat hat *g

http://www.domiphon.de


----------

